# If he's not happy, he has to take everyone down, with him



## musicdiva (Jun 19, 2016)

Why are there some relationships, where the guy and girl break up and if the guy is hurting, that he isn't happy, that he has to take everyone down around him, and take those people with him? Hurting them, I never understood those types of people and relationships.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

You might want to google this. This forum is for people who need marriage/LTR advise.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Please buy this book...









Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I wish TAM had a feature in which you can ignore the entire thread created by a blocked/ignored member. So that we do not even see it show up on the index. 

I know, I know. Don't feed the bears. Every time a thread is updated with a new post it goes to the top of the index, prompting others to join in.

My bad.


----------



## musicdiva (Jun 19, 2016)

You know, you don't have to read the topics I post.


----------

